# Grammostola Porteri or Grammostola Rosea?



## Alexandra V (Jul 13, 2011)

So this girl has been causing me some trouble as far as species goes. I bought her as a G. Rosea, but then was told that she was actually not a G. Rosea and was actually G. Porteri. I thought she looked more like a G. Porteri because she doesn't have pink all over, and is mostly grey, just her carapace that has a bit of pink (the photo has flash and so it looks really vivid). Then I was told that she is actually a G. Rosea... So I don't know which she is!  







G. Porteri or G. Rosea - which do you think?


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 13, 2011)

Taxonomy you strike again on this debated topic...They are all Rosies to me.....thank god no one has realised there is a TBT (Tan Bitey Thing). Correct me if I'm wrong but the carapace is a distinguishing feature between the G rosea (PINK) and "G porteri"


----------



## 3ntomology (Jul 13, 2011)

Definitley a Rosea. You can tell by looking at pictures of rosies and porteris... With a flash on the camera, rosies do show the pink colored carapace, but portreris do not.

you can tell yours is a rosie cus of the pink carapace


----------



## Slevin (Jul 13, 2011)

in my opinion, that's a rosea and it's almost a carbon-copy of mine! the whole G. rosea/porteri reclassification and the many different color phases of the rosea make it extremely confusing to me. a common acceptance is that the rosea comes in three color phases (full red hair, full copper, copper and pink carapace) so i just go by that.


----------



## Alexandra V (Jul 13, 2011)

Alright, thanks everyone!


----------

